# Wer bin Ich?



## Lonicera (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen 
Könnte mir von den Experten hier im Forum bitte jemand bei der bestimmung von diesem Fisch helfen? 

Den hat mir einer meiner lieben Nachbarn in den Teich gegeben. 2

Das ist der große mit dem orangen Kopf und dem dunklen Rücken.:?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer bin Ich?*

Ich tippe mal auf __ Goldorfe


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer bin Ich?*

Servus Uwe

Glaube nicht das es sich um eine __ Goldorfe handelt:
Die Schwanzflosse ist bei der Goldorfe Spitz, die von Sigis Fisch ist rund , obwohl von der Fischform ...... oder doch eine Goldorfe


----------



## freimaurer (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer bin Ich?*

tippe auf goldfischnachzucht der sich verfärbt

gruss heiko


----------



## Lonicera (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer bin Ich?*

Hallo Helmut

Habe jetzt noch ein Bild gemacht,wo man es ein wenig besser sehen kann.


----------



## Lonicera (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer bin Ich?*

@ Heiko
Dann müßte er auch einen anderen Körperbau haben(kompakter)

Der hier ist ganz schlank gebaut :?
Und ca.15cm lang


----------



## freimaurer (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer bin Ich?*

habe auf 6-8 cm getippt


denn __ goldorfe


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer bin Ich?*

Servus Sigi

Eindeutig, wie Uwe & Heiko schon geschrieben, eine __ Goldorfe


----------



## Lonicera (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer bin Ich?*

Ja dann sag ich allen mal Danke für die rasche Hilfe. 

Schöne Grüße aus dem sonnigen Kärnten.


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer bin Ich?*

Hallo Ihr,

eine __ Goldorfe mit der Rückenflosse???  Glaub ich nicht 

Die Fotos sind auch stark verzerrt - ich bleib mal bei __ Goldfisch.


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer bin Ich?*

Servus Christine

Jetzt machst mich aber unsicher 

Goldorfe versus Goldfisch

Nein, ich denke es eine __ Goldorfe


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer bin Ich?*

Servus mein Lieblings-Helmut,

aber schau Dir doch mal die langgezogene Rückenflosse an...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer bin Ich?*

Hast es noch nicht gemerkt Elschen 

Du bist mit 3:1 überstimmt


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer bin Ich?*

 Ich warte auf richtige Fachleute - wo bleiben die bloß... 

Nur weil Ihr mehr seid, müsst Ihr noch lange nicht recht haben


----------



## Annett (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer bin Ich?*

Tut mir leid Männers.

Aber für mich ist das auch ein __ Goldfisch.

Goldorfen haben doch eher so ne Rückenflosse und weniger deutliche Schuppen - m.M. :smoki

Fachmann/Fachfrau würd ich mich allerdings nicht nennen wollen.


----------



## Lonicera (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer bin Ich?*

Hallo..
Aber ein __ Goldfisch hat einen kompakten Körperbau.


Der hier ist ganz schlank,und glitzert total schön in der Sonne.

Und die Verteilung der Flossen passt auch nicht zum Goldfisch.

Ist leider sehr scheu.Hat aber eine sehr schöne Zeichnung.Ganz feine Linien zwischen Orange und dem dunklen Ton.


----------



## stu_fishing (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer bin Ich?*

Ich will euch ja in eurem Orfen-Eifer nicht stören ..aber es ist hundertprozentig keine __ Orfe. Körperbau, Schuppenbild, Flossenform und Stellung, Kopfform und Maulstellung stimmt alles nicht.

Wir haben hier entweder einen einfachen __ Goldfisch (eventuell etwas schlank) oder einen interessanten Koi (Barteln oder nicht Barteln das ist hier die Frage). Meiner Meinung nach aber mit großer Sicherheit einen Goldfisch im Farbungsprozess!

lg Thomas


----------



## Lonicera (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer bin Ich?*



stu_fishing schrieb:


> Ich will euch ja in eurem Orfen-Eifer nicht stören ..aber es ist hundertprozentig keine __ Orfe. Körperbau, Schuppenbild, Flossenform und Stellung, Kopfform und Maulstellung stimmt alles nicht.
> 
> Wir haben hier entweder einen einfachen __ Goldfisch (eventuell etwas schlank) oder einen interessanten Koi (Barteln oder nicht Barteln das ist hier die Frage). Meiner Meinung nach aber mit großer Sicherheit einen Goldfisch im Farbungsprozess!
> 
> lg Thomas



Aber ein so schlanker Goldfisch.?
Hab mir heute in einem Fachgeschäft viele Variationen von den Goldies angeschaut.
Aber auch der gute Mann dort kann nicht sagen was es genau ist.
ER glaubt auch das es auch ein Koi sein könnte.
Halt was seltenes von Form und Farbe.

Aber....Wir werden es sicher herausfinden


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer bin Ich?*

Also Koi schließe ich mal aus, die Rückenflosse passt gar nicht

Dann halt ein Goldie


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer bin Ich?*

Also das ist auf gar keinen Fall eine __ Goldorfe. Das dürfte wohl jeder halbwegs erfahrene Teichbesitzer auf Anhieb sehen( der Fisch hat eine andere Körperform und eine andere Rückenflosse). Ich schließe mich den anderen an und sage, dass es ein __ Goldfisch ist. Selbst wenn es eine Goldorfe wäre, die den goldenen Farbton nicht komplett angenommen hat ist da noch das Problem, dass Orfen generell nicht schwarz sind. Die Naturform der __ Orfe ist der __ Aland. Dieser hat eine große Ähnlichkeit mit __ Rotfeder oder __ Plötze und ist deshalb silbern mit rötlichen Flossen. Es wäre also nichtmal möglich, dass es eine Goldorfe ist. 

Der gefragte Verkäufer hat aber auch nicht ganz Unrecht. Der Fisch sieht einem Koi durchaus ähnlich. Um das zu überprüfen, müsste ich wissen ob der Fisch Barteln hat. Hat er die, dann ist es mit nahezu 100%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Koi. Da ich jedoch keine Barteln entdecke, bleibe ich beim Goldfisch. Der kann durchaus auch mal etwas schlanker ausfallen. Bei einem Koi müsste der erste Rückenflossenstrahl auch etwas länger sein als die anderen.


----------



## CoolNiro (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer bin Ich?*

Hallo beinander,

ich sag das ist ein Mischling zwischen normalo
__ Goldfisch und Sarasa, von zweiterem die flachere
Kopfform und den schlankeren Körperbau. Die Flossen
und das Umfärbemuster sprechen klar für den Goldi.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## andreas w. (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer bin Ich?*

mahlzeit. ich will niemanden mit meinem bischen wissen bevormunden, aber - war beim ersten hingucken mein tip und bleibt es auch: __ goldfisch beim umfärben. wie schon gesagt, meine zustimmung.


----------

